# Jon boat club looking for more members



## g3gordon (May 21, 2010)

Jon boat club looking for more members...

Club: Bass Anglers Southern Style (B.A.S.S.)

website: potatofarm.tv/bass

Bass Anglers Southern Style aka B.A.S.S. is a small club based out of North Georgia. We hold tournaments twice a month on small electric only lakes. Tournament fees are $40 a boat. If you are interested in joining or just hitting a couple of lakes with us please read the rules and send us a message at the website.

Thanks 

Bass Anglers Southern Style


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 21, 2010)

Have you guys considered joining forces with BANG or Swat?

You guys are bound to run into scheduling conflicts. We have the same scenario on the south side. In fact, We (LWB) are  considering a merge with a Sunday Club (JBA) for 2010 to try to get away from so many conflicting dates on Saturday.


----------



## g3gordon (May 22, 2010)

no we haven't; thanks for the info.   we will have to think about that. 
they are both great clubs.


----------



## bigblocktransam (May 22, 2010)

i'd probably change th B.A.S.S part of the club name for legal reasons?!


----------



## russ010 (May 22, 2010)

if B.A.S.S wants to go after a 5 boat jon club... well, I think they have bigger issues


----------



## BCAPES (May 26, 2010)

*Agree Russ...*

and if I join, I will be able to rightly say, I fish the B.A.S.S. tour!!!


----------



## Vance V (Jul 15, 2010)

Joining a boat club is a very good choice; it can enhance your enjoyment of boating. Search for the best boating club prior to your visit as to get all the expected enjoyment. Some boat club are briefing in topic about fishing, so that fisherman can follow some rules of fishing by also considering the environmental condition. Be a member and receive lot of benefits from the club.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jul 15, 2010)

Vance V said:


> Joining a boat club is a very good choice; it can enhance your enjoyment of boating. Search for the best boating club prior to your visit as to get all the expected enjoyment. Some boat club are briefing in topic about fishing, so that fisherman can follow some rules of fishing by also considering the environmental condition. Be a member and receive lot of benefits from the club.



Say what


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jul 18, 2010)

*?*



NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Say what



I thought it was just me that didn't get that?  I wonder what club he is in


----------



## Roberson (Jul 18, 2010)

Vance V said:


> Joining a boat club is a very good choice; it can enhance your enjoyment of boating. Search for the best boating club prior to your visit as to get all the expected enjoyment. Some boat club are briefing in topic about fishing, so that fisherman can follow some rules of fishing by also considering the environmental condition. Be a member and receive lot of benefits from the club.



............... O.K........


----------



## brunofishing (Jul 19, 2010)

Vance V said:


> Joining a boat club is a very good choice; it can enhance your enjoyment of boating. Search for the best boating club prior to your visit as to get all the expected enjoyment. Some boat club are briefing in topic about fishing, so that fisherman can follow some rules of fishing by also considering the environmental condition. Be a member and receive lot of benefits from the club.



Thats the funniest thing i read all day.


----------

